# 2012 camry hybrid with 130,000 miles... what would you pay?



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Do you think paying $10,000 total for this car (taxes, reg, etc included) is realistic?

It Recently passed state inspection too.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Unfortunately, used cars are at a premium, so they are selling a lot more than they should - and will, until the COVID-generated supply-chain systems become normal again. What does Edmunds or whoever say about the going price?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I flipped a 2010 Camry Hybrid with the same miles last fall. I had 5.3K in it with everything and sold it for 7200. With the market being what it is right now, I guess 10K might actually be a decent price for a 2012. I wouldn't pay that much, though, since I'm a cheap ass bargain hunter. 😁

All depending on the area, condition, maintenance records etc., of course.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

it is high for those miles but if you can generate enough income with it,its just another investment into future possibilities


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

crackedrider said:


> Do you think paying $10,000 total for this car (taxes, reg, etc included) is realistic?
> 
> It Recently passed state inspection too.


NO WAY!
Even with the market at a high for used cars, there are still much better deals to be found.


----------

